# Myron Mixon H20 48 or 60



## gregswoff (May 26, 2021)

Hello just curious ,  I know how we are with our pits but seems to be a lot selling of these.   Is the final product worth the hype?   Looking at a MMS33 or the MMs 60 H2O .   Anybody use these thanks for your time

greg


----------



## sawhorseray (May 26, 2021)

Wow, you certainly get full reward at the cash register! RAY


----------



## gregswoff (May 26, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Wow, you certainly get full reward at the cash register! RAY


not sure what that means was asking a question about smoker


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 26, 2021)

Don't have any experience with them. They are quite expensive from what I hear but people love them!


----------



## civilsmoker (May 26, 2021)

It is a very similar concept to the XFire build my son and me did (still finishing but its functional) and from what we have been able to cook out of it, this would work like a $$$$$ bucks IMOP.  For what it is the price doesn't seem that far off as I would want close to 10K for the XFire if my son would let me sell it.

My only comment would be..... it would by worth even more $$$$$ to be able to have a removeable water pan so it could be used for open fire cooking, however, the water pan is what is providing he strength of the box so I understand why it was welded in...that said an ash pan could be placed on the water pan to have open fire cooking.

If I didn't have the ability to make my own bbqs, as well as have many different kinds, this model would be one of them on top of my lists to have......


----------

